# was für ein TFT ist der richtige ?



## zirag (2. März 2004)

Hi 

Ich gedenke , mir einen TFT zuzulegen , nun ist die Frage welcher ist da der richtige 

Also ich arbeite mit PS und game auch mal ganz gern , deshalb will ich einen 17" TFT haben ( soll ja wie 19" Röhre sein die Größe ) 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Sway (2. März 2004)

Also ich bin von meinem total begeistert. Er ist hell (250cd/m), schnell (16ms), konstrastreich (450:1) und hat neben dem SubD auch einen DVI Anschluss.
Im Arm einen 2er USB Hub und das beste ist die "source" Taste. Ich habe meinen Server am SubD angeschossen und meine Workstation am DVI. So kann ich mal eben hin und her switchen  

Achja, ich hab auch ein Intigriertes Netzteil. Das habt auch nicht jeder!



http://www.pc-king.de/lshop,showdet...howrub--1051811822.1051812040.1051828364,.htm


----------

